# How to remove a deep scratch on PO ceramic bezel



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi there,

I somehow managed to scratch up the ceramic bezel on my Planet Ocean. I have no idea how that happened as I do not recall banging the watch on anything.

Now, I am trying to mitigate the damage and would like to understand:

1. How can I remove the scratch myself 
2. How much would it cost me to replace the ceramic bezel

As I was under the impression that the ceramic is really quite tough, I am very surprised and disappointed about those two large scratches.

Any advise, particularly on #1 above, would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Sleepycat3 (Aug 18, 2013)

I doubt that they are true scratches. What you are seeing is probably the residue from the other surface that is stuck on the ceramic bezel. Try using a soft pencil eraser to see if it comes off. Don't press too hard as the eraser can also leave residue on the bezel.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Some have mentioned pencil eraser. It's likely not a scratch but material transfer from the struck object.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

Sleepycat3 said:


> I doubt that they are true scratches. What you are seeing is probably the residue from the other surface that is stuck on the ceramic bezel. Try using a soft pencil eraser to see if it comes off. Don't press too hard as the eraser can also leave residue on the bezel.


I tried the eraser already, hoping it would come off but it didn't.

I would like to agree that these are not actual scratches as i did not realize banging the watch on anything hard or even soft. However, the marks are not coming off.

Other than the eraser, what can be done except a bezel replacement?


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Funny sleepycats response wasn't there when I started mine but he is exactly right.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

I would just leave it be for a while and see if it fades over time.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

If they are scratches and not transfers, you can't just "buff them out." (Or, something similar.)

Replace the bezel or try to live with the marks. Sorry, but the basic nature of ceramics, even advanced formula ceramics, means that you don't have many options concerning actual scratches. Just the nature of the beast. Another example why I'm surprised at the popularity concerning ceramic bezels. Just not an appropriate material for use in making bezels.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

GTTIME said:


> I would just leave it be for a while and see if it fades over time.


The scratches are two weeks old by now and are not fading away unfortunately.

I am nervous that I will do more damage by applying/using anything else or harsher than the eraser.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Sorry, but the basic nature of ceramics, even advanced formula ceramics, means that you don't have many options concerning actual scratches. Just the nature of the beast. Another example why I'm surprised at the popularity concerning ceramic bezels. Just not an appropriate material for use in making bezels.


And steel or aluminum is better?


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> If they are scratches and not transfers, you can't just "buff them out." (Or, something similar.)
> 
> Replace the bezel or try to live with the marks. Sorry, but the basic nature of ceramics, even advanced formula ceramics, means that you don't have many options concerning actual scratches. Just the nature of the beast. Another example why I'm surprised at the popularity concerning ceramic bezels. Just not an appropriate material for use in making bezels.


I am starting to get used to the idea of having to just accept the scratches unless someone has that golden answer I'm searching for.

I think a replacement is not wise as this will happen again I'm sure.

Seems like I understood the ceramic bezel as a much tougher and durable element.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Alex_TA said:


> And steel or aluminum is better?


Not better but probably 1/3 of the cost to replace.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Try one of those Mr Clean magic eraser sponges (the white ones). They should be able to remove the transfer mark from the ceramic bezel without harming it. They need to be moist or wet to work.

I've used them for a number of other things, from cleaning up a white Macbook and it's power cord to make them bright white again, to wiping black shoe heel marks off the floor, and freshening up an Apple iPad smart cover to polishing aluminum.

EDIT - they really look like transfer marks not scratches that cut into the ceramic - it's just too hard for that. If you can't feel them with a fingernail running over them, then it's not missing any ceramic.

If the Mr Clean magic eraser sponge doesn't work, you can also try polishing the bezel with a "Cape Cod" polishing cloth.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

larryganz said:


> Try one of those Mr Clean magic eraser sponges (the white ones). They should be able to remove the transfer mark from the ceramic bezel without harming it. They need to be moist or wet to work.
> 
> I've used them for a number of other things, from cleaning up a white Macbook and it's power cord to make them bright white again, to wiping black shoe heel marks off the floor, and freshening up an Apple iPad smart cover to polishing aluminum.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tips.

Would the magic eraser or cape cod not harm a layer of the ceramic itself?

I'm concerned that i would make things worse and have a discolored bezel.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Alex_TA said:


> And steel or aluminum is better?


For that application.... Yes.

I've posted this before. I have experience with the most advanced ceramic formulas out there. And they're not even used in the watch industry. Those formulas are used in the body armour industry. Even the most advanced ceramics have absolutely no "give" to them whatsoever. None! Yes, they can be made tougher in order to make it harder to break them. But there's no advanced formula out there that makes ceramics more "flexible" (for lack of a better term).

An aluminum bezel can get scratched up. You can even put a gouge in it. However, those scratches, if they're deep enough; aren't going to migrate into full blown cracks. Just the nature of aluminum. That's not the case with ceramics. Think of your car's windshield. A pebble flies up and puts a little puker-mark of a scratch into it. Just a tiny little, somewhat round mark. If you leave that scratch there and don't get it taken care of, it can migrate to a much deeper and longer scratch that goes right across your windshield. Now you have to pay to replace the whole windshield. Same issue with ceramic bezels that genuinely develop scratches. Each one can migrate into a deeper, longer, larger crack. That simply does not happen with aluminum. A gouge sure is ugly. But it's not going anywhere. It's not going to migrate across an aluminum bezel.

With steel, you get a tougher material than aluminum. In terms of practical value, yes; both aluminum and steel are better since both are far more appropriate for use on bezels.

Ceramic has primarily two advantages. One, makes your dive watch look newer; longer (compared to aluminum or shiny S.S.) But that's only assuming it doesn't pick up surface scratches. Rado for example is skilled at incorporating ceramics into their watches (usually by combining ceramic with a tougher material). Been doing it themselves long before the Ceramic Craze hit the watch world. Despite both being Swatch Group brands, this topic is not the first one I've encountered of Omega dive watches with ceramic bezels picking up surface scratches. The second advantage of using ceramic, is that the bezel insert can be polished to a very high degree. Much higher than S.S. or aluminum.

Yup.... The watch brands out there are charging a premium for selling folks shinier watches. "Oooo.... shiny!"

That's what it boils down to. As far as toughness, durability, practicality to even a small degree; sorry, but no. Not compared to aluminum or stainless steel.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

MrTW said:


> Thank you for the tips.
> 
> Would the magic eraser or cape cod not harm a layer of the ceramic itself?
> 
> I'm concerned that i would make things worse and have a discolored bezel.


I can't promise this, but I do not believe that it can harm the ceramic - the sponge falls apart when you rub something softer than ceramic too hard. Yet it takes crayon off a painted wall without removing the paint.

The polished ceramic bezels are less likely to take on a mark like this because they aren't as abrasive and won't remove metal from a metal object that rubs against it. Your bezel has a matte finish that is more abrasive and it will pull off microscopic bits from somewhat that it rubs against, and hold onto them. It's possible the magic eraser sponge can't get into the tiny pores in the coarse ceramic bezel, and thus wouldn't work.

The only time it did not work for me was when trying to clean the darker stains from finger oils off of a red iPhone 5s case. It did nothing, but didn't make it worse. I probably needed to use a leather soap to clean the red leather iPhone case instead, but I returned it for a black case and problem solved.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you happy to leave them?

Because, if the alternative is replacing the bezel, then you might as well give anything a try.


----------



## Haddock (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn I feel for you, I sure hope it's not an actual scratch. My PO also got 2 tiny scratches on the ceramic bezel. But they are only visible in certain angles. 

I can imagine if yours are actual scratches you would be tempted to replace the bezel. I would for sure. 

Best of luck!


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

GaryF said:


> Are you happy to leave them?
> 
> Because, if the alternative is replacing the bezel, then you might as well give anything a try.


I am quite unhappy to leave them as-is but replacing the bezel is not really an alternative.

This would quickly become my most expensive watch if i would start to replace the bezel each time i am getting a scratch.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

Haddock said:


> Damn I feel for you, I sure hope it's not an actual scratch. My PO also got 2 tiny scratches on the ceramic bezel. But they are only visible in certain angles.
> 
> I can imagine if yours are actual scratches you would be tempted to replace the bezel. I would for sure.
> 
> Best of luck!


The funny part is that i have only worn and owned the watch for exactly one week - than this.

I might be rather tempted to sell the watch with that flaw and appropriately discounted as opposed to dealing with having to see those scratches each time wearing it.

Kind of taking the fun out of owning my first Omega with the famous robustly ceramic bezel.


----------



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

MrTW said:


> I am quite unhappy to leave them as-is but replacing the bezel is not really an alternative.
> 
> This would quickly become my most expensive watch if i would start to replace the bezel each time i am getting a scratch.


How about a different color bezel...perhaps a nice orange one, which I think is not ceramic and perhaps much cheaper. (In full disclosure the thought of swapping to an orange bezel has been on my mind for my ceramic PO with orange numerals but I would love to know ahead of time what and how much is really involved, so if someone else did it first...)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The marks didn't cut through the bezel markings, did they?


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> The marks didn't cut through the bezel markings, did they?


It appears that are on top of it but I am not sure if they 'cut though' per se.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

I will try to the Mr. Clean Eraser method today and will report progress - good or bad - for reference.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MrTW said:


> It appears that are on top of it but I am not sure if they 'cut though' per se.


That's what's making me think that the ceramic isn't scratched. Unless yours has Liquidmetal markings, I'd think that the standard marks would get cut through.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

ok, there is a bit magic in the Mr. Clean Eraser.

The eraser pad did not harm or discolor the ceramic bezel and the scratches did become a bit lighter. However they did not disappear entirely. 

I will give it some time now and if these are truly marks and not scratches, perhaps they will come off with time and consistent rubbing attempts 

As last resort, I will go to an Omega boutique and ask them for a potential remedy. If that fails, I think I will just get used to that or swap the watch out and cut my losses.

Lesson learned: ceramic is not the golden solution when it comes to scratches - even though the mat finish looks really cool and I would definitely go for ceramic over metal any time.

thanks for all advises here


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> That's what's making me think that the ceramic isn't scratched. Unless yours has Liquidmetal markings, I'd think that the standard marks would get cut through.


It is very hard to tell if they cut through. I looked at it again with a magnifying glass but it is not apparent if they are solely on top or actually cut through.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Unlike the bezels with the aluminum insert, where you can only purchase the entire bezel, the ceramic insert is available as a separate part, but they are certainly not cheap. If I recall it's something like $400+ for the insert, so far more than a whole aluminum bezel costs actually, and then you need to pay someone to perform the swap - I have been told by Omega that the ceramic inserts are glued in place.

Ceramics can be fine for use as a bezel insert material, but they are much better if they are polished, rather than a matte finish. You may not have actually scratched the insert, but knocking off the high spots on the matte finish would still leave a mark. Remember that an aluminum bezel insert would be scratched with no opportunity for it to repaired by wiping off the mark, so although ceramics are quite a bit more, they do offer some additional level of scratch resistance.

Cheers, Al


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

While we're on this topic --

How exactly are the "standard" markings applied to Omega's ceramic bezels? I had a sales associate tell me that they'd never come off, although I'm not convinced that they're as impervious as Liquidmetal markings.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Archer said:


> they are much better if they are polished, rather than a matte finish.


It is only since Omega introduced the matte-finished bezels on the PO 8500s that I have seen these markings. I've seen cracked or chipped ceramic bezels on Rolexes (although damned few), but never any with the kinds of "scratches" often shown on the ceramic POs. In fact, I've never heard of a scratch on any POLMLEs, which also use polished ceramic bezels.

My white bezel PO 8500 had a polished surface, and despite clunking into lots of hard surfaces, it never showed any sort of scuff or scratch.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the SMPc also has a polished bezel, and there are quite a few of them out there. But I have never seen one of them with the sort of "scratches" shown on the PO 8500.

I'm with Al ... I think it is simply a problem with matte bezels being easier to mark with scuffing encounters, not actually scratched.



BarracksSi said:


> While we're on this topic --
> 
> How exactly are the "standard" markings applied to Omega's ceramic bezels? I had a sales associate tell me that they'd never come off, although I'm not convinced that they're as impervious as Liquidmetal markings.


On non-LM bezels, the markings are applied by PVD. They definitely will wear off at some point, but probably will be more durable than the time most here on WUSOF actually own the watch. ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Fwiw, the matte-finished bezels on TAG Aquaracers also pick up marks like this.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

MrTW said:


> ok, there is a bit magic in the Mr. Clean Eraser.
> 
> The eraser pad did not harm or discolor the ceramic bezel and the scratches did become a bit lighter. However they did not disappear entirely.
> 
> ...


Can we see a new photo to compare to the before picture?

Also, I believe you can rub harder with the magic eraser, and it will start to crumble a little to let you know you are pressing down hard enough. Don't go straight to mashing down on the sponge, but gently increase pressure gradually as you rub, until you see some results. Also, make sure it is wet enough - a dry sponge doesn't work very well.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

I now also believe that these are actually not scratches but rather marks with residue on the ceramic. I got the best results by simple scratching the marks gently with my finger nail.

At this point, I have gotten used to the fact that there is an imperfection on the watch and it is starting to bother me much less. 

As a matter fact, the marks are now only visible if I turn the bezel into the light and search for them - much, much improved now.

Thanks for all the tips and advices - highly appreciated!


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

Before:


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

after:


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Is the color of the ceramic bezel only on the surface? IMHO not, so the scratch would not be differently coloured. It is possible however that the bezel is indeed scratched, but the lighter color of the scratch is from the transfer of the material that scratched the bezel.


----------



## gt0279a (May 18, 2009)

I heard a baking soda / water mixture works. I wonder if a mister clean sponge soaked with that mixture cut to fit a dremel might remove it.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

gt0279a said:


> I heard a baking soda / water mixture works. I wonder if a mister clean sponge soaked with that mixture cut to fit a dremel might remove it.


I think that operation would clearly exceed my abilities and talent - I might just stick with the finger nail approach


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

First, Sharpie. Second, steel wool/comet cleanser, applied liberally. Third, pumice. Last, laser and medical ice pick (previously used in transorbital lobotomies--check Ebay).

Avoid diamond dust. It will scratch the ceramic. Hope this helps.


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Wonder if car polish would shift it, works on car bodies when you see paint transfer.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

General direction on removing scratches on ceramic:

1. Wipe the scratched area down with a damp cloth to remove dirt and dust.

2. Apply a dab of non-gel toothpaste to a damp cloth. Buff the scratched area gently with a cloth. Wipe the area down again with a fresh damp cloth to see if the scratch disappeared.

3. Pour a small amount of non-abrasive cleanser onto a paper plate or shallow bowl. Add just enough water to give it a paste-like consistency.

4. Dip a soft cloth into the cleanser paste, and rub the paste over the scratch. Wipe the area again with a damp cloth to remove the cleanser.

5. Remove any stubborn portion of the scratch with a bit of toothpaste or cleanser paste, rubbing the area with a nylon scrub pad or a toothbrush. Wipe the area down once again with a damp cloth.

Obviously not made to remove micro scratches/marks on a watch bezel but nevertheless another solution. Might give that a try as well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Let's assume that the ceramic is not damaged at all, and the mark is actually material that was picked up from whatever surface the ceramic rubbed against.

What's the best way to clean that material out of the microscopic hills n' valleys of the matte surface?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> If they are scratches and not transfers, you can't just "buff them out." (Or, something similar.)
> 
> Replace the bezel or try to live with the marks. Sorry, but the basic nature of ceramics, even advanced formula ceramics, means that you don't have many options concerning actual scratches. Just the nature of the beast. Another example why I'm surprised at the popularity concerning ceramic bezels. Just not an appropriate material for use in making bezels.


After seeing the below photos ceramic watches terrify me.


----------



## zerophase (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I mean, the same can be said of sapphire--scratch proof but prone to shattering. That's why they used hesalite on the speedmaster.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Perseus said:


> After seeing the below photos ceramic watches terrify me.


I agree the situation isn't ideal - but with 100 of thousands of watch sales the reports are still limited to very small numbers.

I personally wouldn't buy all ceramic watch but that because I like steel. These problems haven't stopped Rado's business model


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

zerophase said:


> Well I mean, the same can be said of sapphire--scratch proof but prone to shattering. That's why they used hesalite on the speedmaster.


Yes, but the cost is significantly different between a sapphire crystal, and a ceramic case should either of them break.

For example, a Speedmaster sapphire front crystal costs $773 to purchase from Omega. Not cheap compared to the $30 for the plexi crystal, but it's not going to do serious damage to the bank account. If you drop you DSOM and break the ceramic case, it's a $7,000 replacement for that one.

Cheers, Al


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

zerophase said:


> Well I mean, the same can be said of sapphire--scratch proof but prone to shattering. That's why they used hesalite on the speedmaster.


Here's the thing.... You shatter a sapphire crystal.... How hard is it to replace?

You don't need to even send the watch back to an approved servicce center. In any large city, just take it to an independent watchmaker and have him fit a replacement on your watch for you. Done. Easy.

As Perseus pointed out above, it's a very different story if you break off a chunk of ceramic case from your watch. If ceramic is inappropriate for use as a bezel material. (Another reason being, the bezel protects the sapphire crystal from the typical knocks often encountered while wearing a watch daily. Make the bezel insert out of ceramic, and there's nothing protecting the bezel.)

As a case material, it's downright ridiculous. I'm sorry, but it is. Those members who are car guys will get the following comparison. Making a watch case out of ceramic makes as much sense as making brakes out of aluminum. Both make about as much sense as carving the Thanksgiving turkey with a soup spoon.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Richerson said:


> I agree the situation isn't ideal - but with 100 of thousands of watch sales the reports are still limited to very small numbers.


The ceramic bezel craze in the watch industry (with the exception of Rado) is still in its infancy. More time goes by, more horror stories were going to see years down the road.



> I personally wouldn't buy all ceramic watch but that because I like steel. These problems haven't stopped Rado's business model


Quite a few of Rado's watches with ceramic cases aren't pure ceramic. More of a hybrid, with other elements mixed in.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> As a case material, it's downright ridiculous. I'm sorry, but it is.


I'm sorry, but it isn't. You just have to be aware that it's not appropriate for every occasion. It's like saying the porcelain is not appropriate for tea cups because it's too fragile.


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

How come people feel compelled to flip a watch when the slightest of things happen to it? It may just happen to the new watch anyway!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Okapi001 said:


> I'm sorry, but it isn't. You just have to be aware that it's not appropriate for every occasion. It's like saying the porcelain is not appropriate for tea cups because it's too fragile.


Actually, you did a great job of pointing out why it isn't.

Porcelain is perfectly fine for tea cups because what does one do with tea cups?.... Right, drink tea out of them. Sometimes at formal, polite, gatherings. No strenuous activity of any kind involved. Nothing even remotely approaching such activity. So it's perfectly fine to make tea cups out of porcelain. The only time it becomes an issue is if a guest accidentally drops one of the cups on the hard floor. With watches, unless it's an ulta-thin model specifically marketed as a timepiece for rare formal occasions (in which once again, nothing remotely approaching strenuous activity); then yes, ridiculously inappropriate material to use for watch cases.

Take a look at those utterly destroyed watches above. The companies which produce those models market them as ideal for active professionals. Clearly, not the case. For active professionals who want to grab Life by the horns.... They need something less fragile for such activities than ceramic-cased watches.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Bezel isn't there to protect the crystal.
A bezel insert sits inside the bezel.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> No strenuous activity of any kind involved. Nothing even remotely approaching such activity. So it's perfectly fine to make tea cups out of porcelain.


You obviously don't have kids. And you never heard of drinking tea on a sailing boat, on a trek in Himalayas ...

I wonder why I use this ...








... if I could take this on a camping vacation.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Okapi001 said:


> You obviously don't have kids. And you never heard of drinking tea on a sailing boat, on a trek in Himalayas ...
> 
> I wonder why I use this ...
> 
> ...


I had to give you a "Like" on that post. You keep doing an excellent job of proving my main point for me. Camping can be fun, but it's an active activity that requires proper gear. I use a stainless steel cup myself when camping as well. A decorative, fragile cup would easily break.... As would a ceramic mug. (Though not arguing that those are made from advanced ceramic formulas.) What matters is being realistic regarding use of materials. You use a stainless steel cup while camping. I use one too. We both know what the best material is for use on a cup designed for camping, hiking, and general outdoor use. For outdoor activities, gear made from rugged materials is necessary. And it's not porcelain, and it's not ceramics.

You have a watch marketed for individuals who plan on doing more than attend a quiet formal function for a few hours.... Then using ceramic as a case material becomes as ridiculous as packing a porcelain cup in your Kelty pack for a few hours or days in the Great Outdoors.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> You keep doing an excellent job of proving my main point for me.


 Your main point was - "As a case material, it's downright ridiculous". You didn't mention any particular activity or occasion where ceramic case is "downright ridiculous". For a dress watch, used in special occasions, or if you prefer the looks of ceramics and are well aware of its weak points, so that you can act accordingly, ceramic cases are far from "downright ridiculous".


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

MrTW said:


> Thank you for the tips.
> 
> Would the magic eraser or cape cod not harm a layer of the ceramic itself?
> 
> I'm concerned that i would make things worse and have a discolored bezel.


*DO NOT* use a cape cod cloth on the ceramic bezel! 
I was buffing out a mark on the bezel of my DSSD and inadvertently 
rubbed the ceramic and left tiny little scratches on it, like fine score marks.
I was gutted after for being so stupid. :-(


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Okapi001 said:


> Your main point was - "As a case material, it's downright ridiculous". You didn't mention any particular activity or occasion where ceramic case is "downright ridiculous". For a dress watch, used in special occasions, or if you prefer the looks of ceramics and are well aware of its weak points, so that you can act accordingly, ceramic cases are far from "downright ridiculous".


My apologies if the *reason* why it wasn't suitable as a material for use in watches wasn't clear. But yes, it's due to what a watch is typically subjected to. (Particularly one that is intentionally marked to those who are young and enjoy very active lifestyles.) If the vast majority of watches were specifically used for very formal events in which zero strenuous activity was involved, then just as with lovely decorated porcelain cups; ceramics as a case or bezel material would be fine. Such events last a couple of hours. Perhaps more so. Men and women typically sit or stand around. Thus, no issues regarding fragility.

However, it is precisely because watches are used for more strenuous activities that use of ceramics in them becomes indeed downright ridiculous.

If one wants simply a nice ceramic dress watch, I recommend looking at some of the models from Rado for an enjoyable, lazy evening of social interaction.

I work with guys who buy cheap packs that they use for work purposes. (I mean really cheap.) The packs are thin, somewhat flimsy in construction. But I know why they buy them. All they carry inside is a change of clothes. Pants, shirt, maybe a baseball cap or hat. Perhaps a thin windbreaker. Nothing heavy or able to strain the cheap and thin material their packs are made out of. However, try using such a pack for more common outdoor activities, and the ridiculousness of using such incredibly thin fabric in the construction of a pack comes shining through as the bags burst open or rip apart. Same thing with watches.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe we should stop using glass for our Windows.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

drunken monkey said:


> Maybe we should stop using glass for our Windows.


We probably would if it cost seven grand to replace one after a kid's baseball broke it, like the DSOM case. :think:



Monocrom said:


> it's an active activity


I wonder if there is such a thing as an "inactive activity." ;-)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

spikeyadrian said:


> *DO NOT* use a cape cod cloth on the ceramic bezel!
> I was buffing out a mark on the bezel of my DSSD and inadvertently
> rubbed the ceramic and left tiny little scratches on it, like fine score marks.
> I was gutted after for being so stupid. :-(


Seems like it should be impossible for a cape cod cloth to scratch a ceramic bezel - isn't that like saying glass can scratch a diamond?


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> The ceramic bezel craze in the watch industry (with the exception of Rado) is still in its infancy. More time goes by, more horror stories were going to see years down the road.


sorry but until such a thing happens your predicted horror stories are nothing more than an anecdotal quotes backed up by no figures.

rolex sell millions of watch each year and have been using ceramic bezels since 2008, the reported issues are very low compared to the watches they sell.

although I'm inclined to agree that making a watch case from ceramic maybe a bridge to far


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

iinsic said:


> I wonder if there is such a thing as an "inactive activity." ;-)


reading WUS?


----------



## kimjmoon (Jul 28, 2012)

MrTW said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I somehow managed to scratch up the ceramic bezel on my Planet Ocean. I have no idea how that happened as I do not recall banging the watch on anything.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen to mine within the first couple of days. I was heartbroken. Then I read on a Rolex forum to try an eraser......( I know you already tried this), but not just any eraser.

A pen eraser! It uses a different compound, fixed mine almost instantly. My scratches looked just like yours.

Good Luck!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

kimjmoon said:


> I had the same thing happen to mine within the first couple of days. I was heartbroken. Then I read on a Rolex forum to try an eraser......( I know you already tried this), but not just any eraser.
> 
> A pen eraser! It uses a different compound, fixed mine almost instantly. My scratches looked just like yours.
> 
> Good Luck!


Then this should do the trick:


----------



## kimjmoon (Jul 28, 2012)

iinsic said:


> Then this should do the trick:
> 
> View attachment 1560624


Pretty much looks like the one I used!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Richerson said:


> sorry but until such a thing happens your predicted horror stories are nothing more than an anecdotal quotes backed up by no figures.
> 
> rolex sell millions of watch each year and have been using ceramic bezels since 2008, the reported issues are very low compared to the watches they sell.
> 
> although I'm inclined to agree that making a watch case from ceramic maybe a bridge to far


My conclusions are based on a knowledge of watches, a high knowledge of what the most advanced ceramic formulas are capable of (and more importantly what they are not), along with common sense. Though I also know human behavior. No doubt, my posts are very offensive to some of those who have bought very expensive watches where a good chunk of the premium is for the ceramic bezel inserts. No one wants to hear that they paid a premium for a material that is completely unsuitable for the task. But, that's exactly what's happening with the current ceramic Craze in the watch world.

Also, we've already seen topics on WUS posted by those who have had problems regarding cracks, breaks, and scratches seemingly out of nowhere. And while those issues have been shown in this topic. It's not the only one. Just a few weeks ago, one member posted about dropping his ceramic bezel Rolex. It suffered far more than just a scratch. Thankfully, he dropped it recently instead of 20 years from now. So a replacement bezel was easy to source. That's not going to be the case a decade or two (or three) from now. That's just common sense mixed in with a knowledge of how this industry works. And that's not even taking into account the money that an owner will have to shell out now, or decades from now if in the future he is even able to source a replacement.

I'm sorry, but that's the reality of the situation. It's not just the cases that are now too fragile. I for one will be glad when the ceramic Craze is over and watch companies move on to a new material. Hopefully one at least suitable for use on bezels and cases.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> My conclusions are based on a knowledge of watches, a high knowledge of what the most advanced ceramic formulas are capable of (and more importantly what they are not), along with common sense. Though I also know human behavior. No doubt, my posts are very offensive to some of those who have bought very expensive watches where a good chunk of the premium is for the ceramic bezel inserts. No one wants to hear that they paid a premium for a material that is completely unsuitable for the task. But, that's exactly what's happening with the current ceramic Craze in the watch world.
> 
> Also, we've already seen topics on WUS posted by those who have had problems regarding cracks, breaks, and scratches seemingly out of nowhere. And while those issues have been shown in this topic. It's not the only one. Just a few weeks ago, one member posted about dropping his ceramic bezel Rolex. It suffered far more than just a scratch. Thankfully, he dropped it recently instead of 20 years from now. So a replacement bezel was easy to source. That's not going to be the case a decade or two (or three) from now. That's just common sense mixed in with a knowledge of how this industry works. And that's not even taking into account the money that an owner will have to shell out now, or decades from now if in the future he is even able to source a replacement.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's the reality of the situation. It's not just the cases that are now too fragile. I for one will be glad when the ceramic Craze is over and watch companies move on to a new material. Hopefully one at least suitable for use on bezels and cases.


Still anecdotal

the links taking me to a shopping website


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Richerson said:


> Still anecdotal
> 
> the links taking me to a shopping website


What links? I didn't post any.

Once again, Denial is a very powerful force. I'm not going to pretend that everyone will impartially and logically reach the same clear conclusions.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

It's when I click on ceramic with the under score - maybe just my ipad 

I completely respect your views and agree with many points, but without figures and facts against millions of watch sales it's all anecdotal

but I do enjoy our chats


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Richerson said:


> It's when I click on ceramic with the under score - maybe just my ipad
> 
> I completely respect your views and agree with many points, but without figures and facts against millions of watch sales it's all anecdotal
> 
> but I do enjoy our chats


As I mentioned, this is a craze. And, a very recent one. Only a matter of time, realistically a few years, before the evidence starts pouring in. As mentioned above, it is already starting to come in.

I too respect your views and often agree with the points you raise, as well as enjoying our chats. This is one time where we clearly disagree.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Not completely disagree - not all watches are created equal 

One thing I will add is that I don't believe rolex have it right, the ceramic bezels sit on a none solid bezel with holes under the ceramic inserts, those holes are clear weak points which is why I believe rolex are getting the lions share of reported issues 


It's actually stopped me from buying a Rolex 

would be be interesting to see a smashed or broken omega SMPc bezel and see how that's done, I've not seen or heard of any reports

i also won't buy or like ceramic bezel that sit proud of metal bezel as these are clearly chip magnets - I feel the same way about sapphire crystal that sit proud


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

I for one really like ceramic bezels. I accept they have a different durability equation than metal bezels and based on my mental assembly of the anecdotal evidence I am happy with the value for money that I get out of them.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

I like ceramic too, many for the looks, it's why I brought a SMPc.

I understand people's concerns but I've never seen a cracked or chipped omega bezel. 

Unless ss anyone can correct me 

hun cough cough Monocrom


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Get a room, you two! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Richerson said:


> I like ceramic too, many for the looks, it's why I brought a SMPc.
> 
> I understand people's concerns but I've never seen a cracked or chipped omega bezel.
> 
> ...


So far, it's been Rolex. But not as though Omega has a secret formula. When it happens, I'll bump this topic. ;-)


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> So far, it's been Rolex. But not as though Omega has a secret formula. When it happens, I'll bump this topic. ;-)


Ok - I know you will as well.

Do you have the exact formula Omega uses?, if not then it's a secret


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

A expensive ceramic case would really make me uncomfortable. The Panerai I posted above cracked when the owner dropped the watch while fastening the buckle. That could happen to anyone and the mistake costs him $8,700! That's nearly the entire purchase price of the watch!

http://panerai.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-717/pi-5889558/ti-865153/t-/


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

When it comes to cases, I'd much prefer a steel case that dents instead of a ceramic case that cracks.

For a bezel… it'd be nice to have it looking good for longer, but I also don't mind the patina and fade I've seen on older steel or aluminum bezels.

If I had to choose an Omega now, and because ceramic bezels have become the norm for them, I'll go for the ones with Liquidmetal numerals and polished ceramic.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Perseus said:


> A expensive ceramic case would really make me uncomfortable. The Panerai I posted above cracked when the owner dropped the watch while fastening the buckle. That could happen to anyone and the mistake costs him $8,700! That's nearly the entire purchase price of the watch!
> 
> http://panerai.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-717/pi-5889558/ti-865153/t-/


nothing a bit of poly filler and a black marker wouldn't fix.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Richerson said:


> nothing a bit of poly filler and a black marker wouldn't fix.


You must be kidding.

Monocrom's warnings are valid. You watch.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Granted it's not ideal - but I wouldn't buy an all ceramic case watch anyway 

I like steel


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

unless it is a diamond it is very hard to put scratch like this.
i have badly scratched in the past a sapphire crystal hitting a diamond ring


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

Or silica (sand) or any other very hard material. This stuff is very scratch resistant but not impervious to day to day happenings. My advice is buy what you like wear the heck out of it so you get some enjoyment out of these over priced toys and when they need it send them in for service get back a practically new watch and repeat. Life is to short to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

+ 1 this is correct - buy the watch you want - that's it

If you worry about your watch you probably can't afford it

If so take out an insurance policy and be done


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

kimjmoon said:


> I had the same thing happen to mine within the first couple of days. I was heartbroken. Then I read on a Rolex forum to try an eraser......( I know you already tried this), but not just any eraser.
> 
> *A pen eraser *! It uses a different compound, fixed mine almost instantly. My scratches looked just like yours.
> 
> Good Luck!


I am trying to locate a pen eraser, which might do that trick and have been to multiple art shops as well as Staples, Office Depot, etc. without any luck.

Would you be able to recommend the pen eraser you used?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Look for an eraser that's smooth-feeling and rubbery. Might have more luck in a section where they sell art or technical drawing supplies.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MrTW said:


> I am trying to locate a pen eraser, which might do that trick and have been to multiple art shops as well as Staples, Office Depot, etc. without any luck.
> 
> Would you be able to recommend the pen eraser you used?


I included a photo at post #63. It has the item no. clearly shown.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

iinsic said:


> I included a photo at post #63. It has the item no. clearly shown.


I overlooked this one - this is great, thank you very much!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Richerson said:


> Ok - I know you will as well.
> 
> Do you have the exact formula Omega uses?, if not then it's a secret


I could tell you the truly advanced formula Second Chance uses in their body armour. But I doubt most members would be interested.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Richerson said:


> + 1 this is correct - *buy the watch you want* - that's it


Very true.



> If you worry about your watch you probably can't afford it


I know a few members who worry about their favorite watch all the time, despite being able to afford to replace them easily.



> If so take out an insurance policy and be done


Insurance won't get you the watch back. Just the monetary value. Nothing paid for the sentimental value. A young man at the client's site I work at had his Breguet stolen off his wrist by an absolute pro, while he was out partying. A family heirloom. He tried to play it off as no big deal. He'd just have to file an insurance claim. But I could tell that it bothered him quite a bit. He'd get the money, but someone else would be walking around with that beautifully engraved Breguet.


----------



## pikeman (Sep 8, 2010)

The London Omega Boutiques have a pen that they use to remove marks on ceramic where items like keys etc can leave a metal deposit on the surface of the ceramic. I watched them take a mark similar to the first post picture off with very little effort and was a perfect finish. The pen was marked up Omega but was made by caran darche. It had a fairly hard rubber type insert. I could not see any thing like it on the caran website.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

pikeman said:


> The London Omega Boutiques have a pen that they use to remove marks on ceramic where items like keys etc can leave a metal deposit on the surface of the ceramic. I watched them take a mark similar to the first post picture off with very little effort and was a perfect finish. The pen was marked up Omega but was made by caran darche. It had a fairly hard rubber type insert. I could not see any thing like it on the caran website.


It likely was a Caran d'Ache artist's colored lead holder (shown below), but with an eraser refill. An eraser designed to remove what is essentially crayon likely would have the same sort of abradant that an ink eraser would have.

For those with smaller budgets, a Faber-Castell holder with eraser insert could be found at any drafting or arts supply store, and cost considerably less. Still ... a lot of panache with that Caran d'Ache holder. Me likey! :-!


----------



## pikeman (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep, it had that type of mechanism but the profile was slimmer and the styling was nicer, ergonomic whatever, I liked it too!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

pikeman said:


> Yep, it had that type of mechanism but the profile was slimmer and the styling was nicer, ergonomic whatever, I liked it too!


Yeah, C d'A makes several styles of these clutch-type pens, which they invented back in the 1920s.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread but I would like to provide an update.

After many home made attempts and purchases of 'special erasers' from different continents and accepting the fact that my watch is now marked for life, I happened to walk by an Omega boutique today with my watch coincidently on my wrist.

I went into the boutique and politely asked the Omega man if he was aware that the ceramic bezel was not as scratch proof as one hopes. He politely responded that "_it is... you would rather shatter than scratch the ceramic_".

That said, he insisted on checking my watch, put on his fancy eyeglass and used HIS special tool - after about 5 minutes my deep scratches were gone.

While truly happy about this, I am surprised that the first Omega boutique was not able to fix this in the first place. It would have saved me a lot of headache and frustration.

Attached is a picture showing my watch as of today in exceptional condition just as purchased.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Congrats! Enjoy...

PS: I wonder if they used a solvent, or a bead blaster to clear the mark.


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

larryganz said:


> Congrats! Enjoy...
> 
> PS: I wonder if they used a solvent, or a bead blaster to clear the mark.


From what I could see he used some sort of stick... similar to what Watchwerx posted previously.


----------



## kimjmoon (Jul 28, 2012)

Okapi001 said:


> You obviously don't have kids. And you never heard of drinking tea on a sailing boat, on a trek in Himalayas ...
> 
> I wonder why I use this ...
> 
> ...


Actually if you lived in Edwardian England, that is exactly what you would have take camping!


----------



## kimjmoon (Jul 28, 2012)

MrTW said:


> I am trying to locate a pen eraser, which might do that trick and have been to multiple art shops as well as Staples, Office Depot, etc. without any luck.
> 
> Would you be able to recommend the pen eraser you used?


I know my answer is way late but, if you cant find one separately, try a pen with an eraser attached.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

At least it is sorted. Should it scratch again its just a quick trip to the boutique. Great news for the other ceramic PO owners on this forum


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

^This. Try to figure out what he used!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad your bezel is now fully restored to its original condition.

Did the Omega boutique man say what the "scratch" was?


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

MrTW said:


> From what I could see he used some sort of stick... similar to what Watchwerx posted previously.


It's a specific Omega tool for this exact purpose. Very much like a pen eraser in a handle as has been posted before. No information is given on the composition of the eraser though...

As has been said several times, this was not a scratch - it was metal deposited on the ceramic insert.

Cheers, Al


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Archer said:


> It's a specific Omega tool for this exact purpose. Very much like a pen eraser in a handle as has been posted before. No information is given on the composition of the eraser though...
> 
> As has been said several times, this was not a scratch - it was metal deposited on the ceramic insert.
> 
> Cheers, Al


Which makes me wonder: Since you're an Omega watchmaker, Al, and have access to these specialized tools, any idea what one of these magical "scratch" erasers cost? :think:

(Sorry, since I know it's made by Caran D'Ache and I have several of their pens, I'm just curious.)


----------



## guitarfan (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd love to get hold of one if they can be sourced?


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

WatchWerx said:


> Which makes me wonder: Since you're an Omega watchmaker, Al, and have access to these specialized tools, any idea what one of these magical "scratch" erasers cost? :think:
> 
> (Sorry, since I know it's made by Caran D'Ache and I have several of their pens, I'm just curious.)


$130, which is about 30% more than it was 2 days ago thanks to Omega's latest price increase on parts/tools...


----------



## guitarfan (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Archer - do you have the part number???


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Archer said:


> $130, which is about 30% more than it was 2 days ago thanks to Omega's latest price increase on parts/tools...


and there's no eraser for the gouge to your wallet.


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cramer Bath Rubber? Can't vouch for it because I don't have a ceramic bezel but it cleans marks off ceramic tubs without scratching and only a few quid.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

guitarfan said:


> Thanks Archer - do you have the part number???


516W000543


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Archer said:


> &#8230;which is about 30% more than it was 2 days ago thanks to Omega's latest price increase on parts/tools...


Wow. The number doesn't bother me as much as the apparently arbitrary price jumps for everything.


----------



## guitarfan (Jun 16, 2014)

Archer said:


> 516W000543


Thanks Archer! I may invest in one...


----------



## guitarfan (Jun 16, 2014)

Well I've just ordered one of the erasers Al Archer mentioned and I should get it this week. It was only £14, so I don't know why Al gets charged $130!


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

guitarfan said:


> Well I've just ordered one of the erasers Al Archer mentioned and I should get it this week. It was only £14, so I don't know why Al gets charged $130!


You bought that Omega part number I stated above for 14 UKP? If so, where did you get it from? My guess is you got the refill and not the whole thing...


----------



## guitarfan (Jun 16, 2014)

I used your part number at my local Omega boutique - I'll let you know what I get when it turns up...


----------



## guitarfan (Jun 16, 2014)

I just thought I'd update everyone on this. I received my "Polishing Stick 7129-4-F" today, ordered via my local boutique and part number 516W000543. Oddly, the packaging says it's part number 516W000666 but it's definitely the polishing stick for a ceramic bezel. This is the refill only, not the whole holder/unit whatever it might be as Al guessed. However, for £14 I can just hold it in my fingers instead 

It seems to be a slightly more abrasive pencil eraser - quite hard, but it crumbles like an eraser does. I had the remains of something still left on my bezel after using a pencil eraser many times to try and clean it, but after 2-3 minutes with this Omega part it's 100% gone.

Many thanks Al - the info was much appreciated!


----------



## Savvy (Mar 26, 2015)

I got my PO 8500 a day ago and I swear I never touch or kick my watch even I kept it in a box for the 1st day. Next day I tried my watch on and immediately noticed the similar scratch on my bezel. I was sooo surprised and upset how easily the ceramic could be scratched. I tried to wash it out - no luck, then I used the regular pencil rubber and it worked just fine (almost perfect).
This is a great thread for us 8500 ceramic owners. I am shocked how easy I got my ceramic bezel scratched so I would order this tool 516W000666 from my AD soon.
Omega should include this tool for all ceramic bezel owners and maybe inform customers about this issue.

UPDATED! The pencil rubber did not work. The mark is still visible.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Savvy said:


> I got my PO 8500 a day ago and I swear I never touch or kick my watch even I kept it in a box for the 1st day. Next day I tried my watch on and immediately noticed the similar scratch on my bezel. I was sooo surprised and upset how easily the ceramic could be scratched. I tried to wash it out - no luck, then I used the regular pencil rubber and it worked just fine (almost perfect).
> This is a great thread for us 8500 ceramic owners. I am shocked how easy I got my ceramic bezel scratched so I would order this tool 516W000666 from my AD soon.
> Omega should include this tool for all ceramic bezel owners and maybe inform customers about this issue.


Omega and other watch brands are not going to admit to charging huge premiums for the use of a completely inappropriate material in their watches. Next craze to hit.... Watch straps made out of cheese. Specially engineered cheese. Not the type you can get at your local supermarket. For racing fans, chronometers with fixed tachometers and straps made from Swiss cheese. Plenty of holes for ventilation.


----------



## El_Guapo (Nov 4, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Omega and other watch brands are not going to admit to charging huge premiums for the use of a completely inappropriate material in their watches. Next craze to hit.... Watch straps made out of cheese. Specially engineered cheese. Not the type you can get at your local supermarket. For racing fans, chronometers with fixed tachometers and straps made from Swiss cheese. Plenty of holes for ventilation.


So you're saying near scratch-proof ceramic is a bad material for watches. Interesting...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

El_Guapo said:


> So you're saying near scratch-proof ceramic is a bad material for watches. Interesting...


I took what he said to mean the ceramic they use gets marked up easily and deserves attention, for now by customers, and hopefully by Omega in the future.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Savvy said:


> I got my PO 8500 a day ago and I swear I never touch or kick my watch even I kept it in a box for the 1st day. Next day I tried my watch on and immediately noticed the similar scratch on my bezel. I was sooo surprised and upset how easily the ceramic could be scratched. I tried to wash it out - no luck, then I used the regular pencil rubber and it worked just fine (almost perfect).
> This is a great thread for us 8500 ceramic owners. I am shocked how easy I got my ceramic bezel scratched so I would order this tool 516W000666 from my AD soon.
> Omega should include this tool for all ceramic bezel owners and maybe inform customers about this issue.


You do realize that the bezel didn't scratch, right?


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> Omega and other watch brands are not going to admit to charging huge premiums for the use of a completely inappropriate material in their watches. Next craze to hit.... Watch straps made out of cheese. Specially engineered cheese. Not the type you can get at your local supermarket. For racing fans, chronometers with fixed tachometers and straps made from Swiss cheese. Plenty of holes for ventilation.


If you missed it - they are now making full ceramic cases.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

El_Guapo said:


> So you're saying near scratch-proof ceramic is a bad material for watches. Interesting...


Near scratch proof?.... Have you read all the posts regarding mysterious scratches that seem to appear on their own? It's one thing to bang a watch due to a door that closes unexpectedly quickly on one's wrist. At least then you know when and why the scratch appeared.

Also, I've posted numerous posts in other topics as to why ceramic is a laughably ridiculous material to use in watch construction. Here's the short version:

Ceramic has zero give to it. Meaning that a scratch can easily turn into a crack and migrate from one location to another. Similar to how a tiny pebble that cracks a windshield in one particular spot can migrate and spider-web across the windshield until it cracks apart. That's not happening with S.S. or aluminum. Sure, your watch will look new longer; just don't accidentally drop it. One member already learned the hard way what happens when he dropped his new Rolex Submariner. Rolex fixed it by replacing the bezel. (Had to. No way to repair a cracked ceramic bezel.) He got lucky. A few years from now when replacement ceramic bezels are no longer around, he and others will be $#[email protected] out of luck.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Richerson said:


> If you missed it - they are now making full ceramic cases.


Yup, seem them. Especially Omega's Dark Side of the Moon Speedy up close.

A cracked ceramic bezel is bad enough. Could you imagine a cracked case? I doubt it'll happen soon, because various brands are making plenty of money with the hype surrounding ceramic as the latest & greatest "innovation." (Apparently everyone forgot about Rado. And a big reason why their ceramic watches weren't too popular all those many years ago.) But I'll be glad when the craze dies down and more appropriate materials are used on modern-day watches.

As for looking new longer than usual. Hell, Citizen perfected their technique on the titanium cased watches they produce. Normally Ti cases are scratch magnets. But other than the strap, you'd swear that my 5 year-old daily wear Citizen BM7080-03E model with its titanium case was purchased just yesterday. So, there are alternatives for those who don't want character marks on their watches. If Citizen could do it, a conglomerate as big as the Swatch Group could do it too. But why bother when its easier to pretend that ceramic watches are completely new, and charge a huge premium to those who believe it.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> Yup, seem them. Especially Omega's Dark Side of the Moon Speedy up close.
> 
> A cracked ceramic bezel is bad enough. Could you imagine a cracked case? I doubt it'll happen soon, because various brands are making plenty of money with the hype surrounding ceramic as the latest & greatest "innovation." (Apparently everyone forgot about Rado. And a big reason why their ceramic watches weren't too popular all those many years ago.) But I'll be glad when the craze dies down and more appropriate materials are used on modern-day watches.
> 
> As for looking new longer than usual. Hell, Citizen perfected their technique on the titanium cased watches they produce. Normally Ti cases are scratch magnets. But other than the strap, you'd swear that my 5 year-old daily wear Citizen BM7080-03E model with its titanium case was purchased just yesterday. So, there are alternatives for those who don't want character marks on their watches. If Citizen could do it, a conglomerate as big as the Swatch Group could do it too. But why bother when its easier to pretend that ceramic watches are completely new, and charge a huge premium to those who believe it.


Seen any shattered or cracked Omega ceramic bezel's yet.


----------



## Savvy (Mar 26, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> You do realize that the bezel didn't scratch, right?


Yes, all posts above have a clear proof that it is not a scratch. But it looks like a scratch for me and I was not able to remove it with a pencil rubber. *It is still visible *and makes me really upset how easy I could get this mark on a brand new watch on the 2d day. 
By the way, I saw another watch at AD store with the similar multiple marks (looked like scratches) on a bezel. I asked the staff what is it? They answered--- oh look, it is a scratch---they had no idea how to fix it and why it happened.
My concern is why the PO bezel can be easily marked (scratched) and why not to inform customers and AD staff about this issue or suggest the clear solution how to fix it. 
I have a guess maybe it happens with a NEW PO ceramic bezels right from a box ONLY?
Could maybe PO owners who have been wearing watches at least 6 months and up to confirm that they have no issues with marks at their ceramic bezels?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

A visible mark is a visible mark, whether a person can call it a scratch or not. I would consider it scratched or damaged and I would be annoyed.


----------



## guitarfan (Jun 16, 2014)

Savvy said:


> Could maybe PO owners who have been wearing watches at least 6 months and up to confirm that they have no issues with marks at their ceramic bezels?


My 3.5 year old worn daily POC has zero bezel marks now I've cleaned the one off I mentioned earlier.


----------



## phranxinatra (May 30, 2013)

1.5 year old PO flawless bezel, no scratch at all. I have to add that my previous PO (2500) already had a pretty nice scratch on its aluminium bezel when it was 1.5 year old. The scratch was visible only in certain light, but it was there.



Savvy said:


> I got my PO 8500 a day ago and I swear I never touch or kick my watch even I kept it in a box for the 1st day. Next day I tried my watch on and immediately noticed the similar scratch on my bezel. I was sooo surprised and upset how easily the ceramic could be scratched. I tried to wash it out - no luck, then I used the regular pencil rubber and it worked just fine (almost perfect).
> This is a great thread for us 8500 ceramic owners. I am shocked how easy I got my ceramic bezel scratched so I would order this tool 516W000666 from my AD soon.
> Omega should include this tool for all ceramic bezel owners and maybe inform customers about this issue.
> 
> UPDATED! The pencil rubber did not work. The mark is still visible.


Would you show a photo? It's really hard to believe that you scratched the virtually scratch-proof ceramic just by looking it. People never complain about pain when you're looking at them?


----------



## Savvy (Mar 26, 2015)

The mark is still there after using a pencil rubber 3 times. The first time (before I tried to fix it with rubber) it looked pretty much similar with the post #1 in this thread. No doubt it is not a scratch it is a visible mark. I believe it will disappear soon. I just want to inform all new PO owners do not be upset if you see a mark looking like a deep scratch on your bezel. I would call my AD to order the polishing stick 516W000543 or 516W000666.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

So there are still no reported examples of a Seamaster bezel cracking or shattering, and you can keep it flawless with a relatively inexpensive eraser available through Omega? That sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Savvy said:


> The mark is still there after using a pencil rubber 3 times. The first time (before I tried to fix it with rubber) it looked pretty much similar with the post #1 in this thread. No doubt it is not a scratch it is a visible mark. I believe it will disappear soon. I just want to inform all new PO owners do not be upset if you see a mark looking like a deep scratch on your bezel. I would call my AD to order the polishing stick 516W000543 or 516W000666.
> 
> View attachment 3557506


Maybe it's just the angle of the photo, but does the He valve placement on this watch look odd to anyone else?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Savvy said:


> The mark is still there after using a pencil rubber 3 times.


Pencil rubbers ("eraser" here in the States) are made of a soft vinyl designed to "rub" pencil marks off of paper without degrading the paper. Decades ago, draftsmen began using vinyl erasers because they were much gentler on a drawing than conventional pencil erasers, which were more abrasive.

The only eraser that has been shown to reduce bezel contact marks (a better term than "scratch," since the likelihood is that almost none of the reported scratches were actually scratches, but marks from transferred material that the bezel forcefully encountered) is an even more abrasive ink eraser. These erasers were designed to remove ballpen ink from a page, and because they easily could damage the underlying paper, had to be used carefully and judiciously. But on a virtually scratch-proof ceramic bezel, they would be perfect for removing contact marks.

I suggest you visit any drafting supply store and purchase an ink-removing rubber. You should experience much better results with it.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

WatchWerx said:


> Pencil rubbers ("eraser" here in the States) are made of a soft vinyl designed to "rub" pencil marks off of paper without degrading the paper. Decades ago, draftsmen began using vinyl erasers because they were much gentler on a drawing than conventional pencil erasers, which were more abrasive.
> 
> The only eraser that has been shown to reduce bezel contact marks (a better term than "scratch," since the likelihood is that almost none of the reported scratches were actually scratches, but marks from transferred material that the bezel forcefully encountered) is an even more abrasive ink eraser. These erasers were designed to remove ballpen ink from a page, and because they easily could damage the underlying paper, had to be used carefully and judiciously. But on a virtually scratch-proof ceramic bezel, they would be perfect for removing contact marks.
> 
> I suggest you visit any drafting supply store and purchase an ink-removing rubber. You should experience much better results with it.


My first engineering job we used the Staedtler vinyl erasers, and I still have a few kicking around, along with the special lead for the mechanical pencils that I used for drawing on the textured plastic "vellum" film we used instead of paper. This was before CAD was in widespread use, but that came maybe 3 years after I started that job (even though I had used a mainframe CAD system while in school, as well as proper drafting tables).

As an aside, I am glad that I learned to draw on a drafting table. I used to check and approve all the engineering drawings made at the plant I worked at (electrical not included) and honestly some of the younger guys could not draw to save their lives. My boss equated the ability to operate CAD software and put lines on the screen with the ability to draw properly - those are not the same things. So I became a drafting instructor as well...

Ink erasers are good for some things, but I have an old typewriter eraser I keep in my bench for the odd job - it has 2 ends that have different levels of aggressiveness. One end is pink and the other white. I have not held one of the Omega erasers so I don't know what the material is like, but I suspect it's something similar.

Cheers, Al


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Archer said:


> Ink erasers are good for some things, but I have an old typewriter eraser I keep in my bench for the odd job - it has 2 ends that have different levels of aggressiveness. One end is pink and the other white. I have not held one of the Omega erasers so I don't know what the material is like, but I suspect it's something similar.


Wow! I got my first typewriter in 1969 (after having taken a typing course), and I had one of those two-ended erasers. Hated it! It seemed a strikeover looked better than an "erased" letter. What a wonderful thing the invention of Ko-Rec-Type correcting tape turned out to be. I never cared as much for "white-out" fluid, which was slow and messy.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Richerson said:


> Seen any shattered or cracked Omega ceramic bezel's yet.


Long ago in Russia, it was thought that African-Americans didn't exist. My father told me of a story relayed to him by his grand-father of an international traveler given special permission to enter the Soviet Union during its early years of "comradship." the traveler showed a group of soldiers (grand-pa being one of them) a picture of African tribesmen. The soldiers were horrified at what they saw.... They were amazed that such victims of a terrible fire could be standing, much less living at all, with such horrendous burns all over their bodies.

Point being, their attitude was reasonable given that Russia had no slave trade with the African coast in its past. *However* ignorance can't be claimed among educated men. The properties of ceramics, especially advanced ceramics, are out there. It is a fact that ceramics of all types have (once again) zero give to them. They don't bend. They scratch, they crack. You drop a watch made out of an advanced ceramic on a hard surface from a few feet up, you should be shocked and surprised if it doesn't crack. I don't care which brand made the watch. A ceramic watch from Omega will crack as easily as a ceramic watch from Rolex. Let's put the brand loyalty aside for a second. (I know that's asking for a miracle among some WIS.) It's about knowledge of what ceramics are capable of, and even more importantly of what they are not. You know that it's true. That's why you put "yet" at the end of your post.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Long ago in Russia, it was thought that African-Americans didn't exist. My father told me of a story relayed to him by his grand-father of an international traveler given special permission to enter the Soviet Union during its early years of "comradship." the traveler showed a group of soldiers (grand-pa being one of them) a picture of African tribesmen. The soldiers were horrified at what they saw.... They were amazed that such victims of a terrible fire could be standing, much less living at all, with such horrendous burns all over their bodies.
> 
> Point being, their attitude was reasonable given that Russia had no slave trade with the African coast in its past. *However* ignorance can't be claimed among educated men. The properties of ceramics, especially advanced ceramics, are out there. It is a fact that ceramics of all types have (once again) zero give to them. They don't bend. They scratch, they crack. You drop a watch made out of an advanced ceramic on a hard surface from a few feet up, you should be shocked and surprised if it doesn't crack. I don't care which brand made the watch. A ceramic watch from Omega will crack as easily as a ceramic watch from Rolex. Let's put the brand loyalty aside for a second. (I know that's asking for a miracle among some WIS.) It's about knowledge of what ceramics are capable of, and even more importantly of what they are not. You know that it's true. That's why you put "yet" at the end of your post.


Hey, Chicken Little: How long have you been calling for the sky to fall now? These have been around for more than long enough for "yet" to have happened by now. So instead of dancing around the question again, please answer - How many shattered or cracked Omega bezels can you show us?


----------



## phranxinatra (May 30, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Long ago in Russia, it was thought that African-Americans....


Jibber jabber


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

phranxinatra said:


> Jibber jabber


Members are free to learn from my post or dismiss it outright. That's their choice. I won't lose sleep either way. Have a good one.


----------



## billyblue (Jun 14, 2012)

guitarfan said:


> I just thought I'd update everyone on this. I received my "Polishing Stick 7129-4-F" today, ordered via my local boutique and part number 516W000543. Oddly, the packaging says it's part number 516W000666 but it's definitely the polishing stick for a ceramic bezel. This is the refill only, not the whole holder/unit whatever it might be as Al guessed. However, for £14 I can just hold it in my fingers instead
> 
> It seems to be a slightly more abrasive pencil eraser - quite hard, but it crumbles like an eraser does. I had the remains of something still left on my bezel after using a pencil eraser many times to try and clean it, but after 2-3 minutes with this Omega part it's 100% gone.
> 
> Many thanks Al - the info was much appreciated!


The part number above got me curious. So Omega uses a simple Bergeon polishing stick (even less than £14), puts a new custom part number on it and charges premium. Well, no surprise here, but...


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> Members are free to learn from my post or dismiss it outright.


I'm confused. Are you saying that there are cracked bezels out there and they're just completely unreported, or that there's something about the bezel material that takes time to weaken and break, and it hasn't happened "yet" but it will at some point?


----------



## WWWW (Feb 2, 2015)

I wonder if the polished ceramic on the smpc 300m is more resistant to this residue effect than the matte on the PO?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

WWWW said:


> I wonder if the polished ceramic on the smpc 300m is more resistant to this residue effect than the matte on the PO?


The transfer of contact material is a function of matte-finished bezels. The polished ceramic bezels on Submariners, ceramic SMPs, and white-bezel POs are significantly less likely to abrade material away from contact with another object. But a rough finish in the ceramic surface makes it very likely.

There are some who prefer the matte black finish to polished ("less blingy" seems to be the most common reason), but the problems with "scratches" caused by the transfer of material from contacted objects should be a factor in preferring one over the other.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Likestheshiny said:


> I'm confused. Are you saying that there are cracked bezels out there and they're just completely unreported, or that there's something about the bezel material that takes time to weaken and break, and it hasn't happened "yet" but it will at some point?


Not sure where the confusion comes in. Let me put it this way, there's a reason why brake pads are not made out of aluminum. (Although the Russians did, at one point in time. Pointing out how light they were, and how no one else used the material in other nations.) Aluminum has the braking power of tissue paper. Car guys and mechanics are fully aware that aluminum is a completely inappropriate material to use in brake pads. There ARE going to be issues and problems with it simply based on understanding of what aluminum is and (more importantly) isn't capable of.

The same thing applies to the use of ceramics as a watch material in making bezels or cases out of. Even if we're talking the most advanced ceramic formulas. Which aren't even used in the watch industry. You'll find the best ones in the body armour industry. I've seen how good (and how bad) those ultra advanced ceramics can be.

Imagine a tarp-maker making rescue tarps for fire departments out of tissue paper. It's going to be problematic. There WILL be issues in the near future. It's not a question of "maybe." Why?.... Tissue paper is an inappropriate material to use in rescue tarps. Some materials are just inappropriate for certain uses. Same with advanced ceramics in watch bezels and cases.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So -- from the point of the view of watch manufacturers over the years, what would have been the most common complaint regarding bezels of any material?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> So -- from the point of the view of watch manufacturers over the years, what would have been the most common complaint regarding bezels of any material?


Honestly over the decades, they've been good in their pragmatic approach. Knowing the properties of advanced ceramics, I was really surprised that this became the latest trend. Once again, it used to be just Rado using the material. And those models don't sell well. The oddball of the industry has now somehow become a pioneer.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Honestly over the decades, they've been good in their pragmatic approach. Knowing the properties of advanced ceramics, I was really surprised that this became the latest trend. Once again, it used to be just *Rado* using the material. And those models don't sell well. The oddball of the industry has now somehow become a pioneer.


Think maybe SG used Rado as a guinea pig for real-world testing of ceramic bezels?

(I really don't know the timeline for what brand adopted them when, so that's an honest question)


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

I've lost track due to the irrelevant comparisons/failed analaogies but didn't the "scratch" in the OP turn out to not be a scratch after all?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

drunken monkey said:


> I've lost track due to the irrelevant comparisons/failed analaogies but didn't the "scratch" in the OP turn out to not be a scratch after all?


Yup.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Yup.


So basically, along with there being no examples of broken bezels, there don't seem to be scratched ones either?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

drunken monkey said:


> So basically, along with there being no examples of broken bezels, there don't seem to be scratched ones either?


Actually, there are photos of broken bezels on a couple of Subs. However, I've seen those same photos over and over again, recycled every time there is a thread about the "unsuitability" of ceramic as a bezel material. :roll: But I have never seen a _scratched_ ceramic bezel.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

WatchWerx said:


> Actually, there are photos of broken bezels on a couple of Subs. However, I've seen those same photos over and over again, recycled every time there is a thread about the "unsuitability" of ceramic as a bezel material. :roll: But I have never seen a _scratched_ ceramic bezel.


apologies: I should've been more clear that I was speaking with regards to Omega bezels as per the Original Post.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

drunken monkey said:


> apologies: I should've been more clear that I was speaking with regards to Omega bezels as per the Original Post.


Agreed. No one has documented a case of a fractured Omega ceramic bezel (PO or SMP) on WUS, at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

WatchWerx said:


> Agreed. No one has documented a case of a fractured Omega ceramic bezel (PO or SMP) on WUS, at least not to my knowledge.


Amazing.
Are you sure?
I mean, brake pads aren't aluminium so there must be cracked ceramic bezels somewhere.


----------



## Phelan (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all, revisiting these forums again after a long absence and was intrigued by this monster thread - particularly as I own an Omega watch with the seemingly contentious ceramic bezel. 

I've had my PO for around 2 years now and wear it daily. I don't 'baby' it in any way. I wear it in the bath, in the shower, at the beach, swimming, at work etc. The only time I take it off is for sleeping (comfort) or DIY (worried I might traumatise the innards with any hammer and drilling vibrations). Apart from the expected mild swirls and whatnot on the strap and case, there is absolutely nothing wrong with the watch at all. The watch has been on the receiving end of a fair few knocks that comes with living life (door frames, a metal radiator, hand dryer in the gents) and the ceramic bezel is scratch and crack free. Needless to say I am surprise to read how some people are "shocked as to how easily the ceramic bezel scratches". If any ceramic bezel should have a scratch/crack on it, believe me it would be mine. For anyone out there considering a PO I wouldn't let this thread put you off because of the fragility of the bezel because I can vouch that after 2 years of ownership, this watch is a work horse. I am always surprised at how good mine looks despite not really giving it any special care and attention. Oh, and it still keeps the time pretty well.

Edit: Just noticed my join date on the forums. It looks like I've owned the PO coming up for 3 years!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

WatchWerx said:


> Agreed. No one has documented a case of a fractured Omega ceramic bezel (PO or SMP) on WUS, at least not to my knowledge.


My own fault. Should have known better to ask for common sense based on all the available information that exists regarding advanced ceramics.... over Kool-Aid drinking levels of brand loyalty. Why bother with the truth when you can enjoy a soothing cup of hype and marketing. Thankfully, due to the PMs I've received, it's clear that quite a few members in this topic prefer to pass when offered the Kool-Aid cup.

Noticed you also like Rolex. Hope you didn't lose too much sleep over the documented case of a Rolex ceramic bezel breaking.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Hope you didn't lose too much sleep over the documented case of a Rolex ceramic bezel breaking.


Not an instant (and I just purchased my sixth Sub, and my third with the ceramic bezel).

FYI (and this is just a pet peeve of mine), the unfortunate souls in the Jonestown massacre drank cyanide-poisoned _Flavor Aid_, *NOT* _Kool-Aid_. I know the popular practice has been to use Kool-Aid as the go-to reference because it is much better known. But at least be historically accurate in your pop-reference allusions.

And, finally, it could equally be argued that you would prefer I drink the _doomsayer_ Flavor Aid and dispose of all of my ceramic-bezel watches. I refuse to drink, so I'll keep my Alpina and my soon-to-arrive 116610LN. ;-)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just wanted to reinvigorate the thread..I had a light "scratch" on my new po bezel. It came right off with one swipe of cape cod clothe juice on q tip. Sweet!


----------



## attilafree (Jan 9, 2014)

Is anyone still reading this thread?

Somehow i've managed to scratch/mark my PO's bezel, it looks quite similar to the ones posted here, however i'm a little bit affraid that these are actual scratches and not marks.
I've tried to wipe it off with a pen eraser _(which works like a charm on paper, it did not harm the paper but completely removes the ink)_, unfortunately i wasn't lucky enough, the scratches/marks on the bezel are bright as before.
I'm going to give a call to the local OB tomorrow to check whether they have that magic eraser tool or not.
What do you think? According to the pictures are these managable to wipe completely off? Can someone recommend me an online store where i can find the mentioned products in case the OB doesn't have it, i've tried to look up for both product numbers, but google is not giving me any results.


----------



## attilafree (Jan 9, 2014)

Unfortunately i can't insert links or pictures, if someone is interested i can send them through PM.


----------



## attilafree (Jan 9, 2014)

I've updated my signature to present the links to the pitures.


----------



## attilafree (Jan 9, 2014)

Ridiculous, i can't have links inserted in my signature either as the count of my posts is under 10. Sorry everyone for these, dummy posts.


----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

Monocrom... Your logic in general ceramic durability is sound. But.... 

If ceramics inserts had a durability problem we wouldn't hear the end of it. The watch forum is full of a bunch of people that whine and complain about just about anything. And boy would they love the drama if the brand they loved had some durability advantage over the likes of omega or Rolex. 

Or if Rolex bezel inserts were breaking as much as you say they are... That would be bigger than apples antenna gate! Rolex... Having a durability problem... Can you even imagine the chaos if this was ACTUALLY a problem? 

But guess what!? Is not a real life problem! 

You know what the number 1 issue I read about about ceramic inserts? Fingerprints!!! Freaking fingerprints! 

Again... Yes we can all agree about the characteristics of ceramics and the materials weak points but it's clearly not an issue as you make it out to be in the watch industry.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

That is not a scratch. You can tell because it is different color than the bezel. Ceramics are usually same color all the way through.



Monocrom said:


> Long ago in Russia, it was thought that African-Americans didn't exist. My father told me of a story relayed to him by his grand-father of an international traveler given special permission to enter the Soviet Union during its early years of "comradship." the traveler showed a group of soldiers (grand-pa being one of them) a picture of African tribesmen. The soldiers were horrified at what they saw.... They were amazed that such victims of a terrible fire could be standing, much less living at all, with such horrendous burns all over their bodies....


That is BS. Don't even know why you would need to make a bad joke like that.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

attilafree said:


> I've updated my signature to present the links to the pitures.


I do not believe those are real scratches - I still believe they are transfer marks from something that rubbed up against the abrasive ceramic bezel. there must be some other "eraser" from Omega that works better than a generic one for ink. Just be careful to not rub off the paint in the numbers when you scour the bezel to get the marks off, as the paint can come off if it's not as liquid metal bezel.


----------



## Dr.Tautology (Dec 8, 2017)

guitarfan said:


> I just thought I'd update everyone on this. I received my "Polishing Stick 7129-4-F" today, ordered via my local boutique and part number 516W000543. Oddly, the packaging says it's part number 516W000666 but it's definitely the polishing stick for a ceramic bezel. This is the refill only, not the whole holder/unit whatever it might be as Al guessed. However, for £14 I can just hold it in my fingers instead
> 
> It seems to be a slightly more abrasive pencil eraser - quite hard, but it crumbles like an eraser does. I had the remains of something still left on my bezel after using a pencil eraser many times to try and clean it, but after 2-3 minutes with this Omega part it's 100% gone.
> 
> Many thanks Al - the info was much appreciated!


Hey can you tell me what boutique you order this from? The manager at mine was acting like it was some sort of corporate secret and refused even tell me the part number. She did let me stand there and use it though. Great service.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Dr.Tautology said:


> Hey can you tell me what boutique you order this from? The manager at mine was acting like it was some sort of corporate secret and refused even tell me the part number. She did let me stand there and use it though. Great service.


I received an email (I think from you) asking me who makes the stick, so I thought I would respond on the forum so people can see this.

Omega doesn't tell you who the supplier is, but there's a hint in the part number:

516W000666 | POLISHING STICK 7129-4-F

The Omega part number is 516W000666, but it's the part at the end that caught my eye.

7129-4-F looks like a Bergeon part number, so I checked their site and searched for 7129:

https://shop.bergeon.ch/Catalogue/PDF/N-4100 E F.pdf

So if you open the pdf in question in that link, and look down to the second page, you will find polishing sticks. 7129 is the product number, the "4" is the diameter in mm, and "F" is for fine.

Chances are Bergeon doesn't make these either, but they buy them up from a supplier of rubberized abrasives (Cratex maybe, but I can't say for sure) and then sell them to the watchmaking community at a marked up price. That's a lot of what Bergeon does these days...

Anyway, you should be able to find a supplier of watchmaking supplies who can order these for you.

Cheers, Al


----------



## Dr.Tautology (Dec 8, 2017)

Archer,

Thank you! That's some quality sleuthing.

I did a little more digging and think your guess that Cratex is the supplier might be right on point. I was able to find SKU Q046 in fine grit. It was only a few dollars so I went ahead and ordered one. I'll report back.


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

To whomever suggested the ink eraser, thank you! I had a small mark on the ceramic bezel of my PO that was barely noticeable and only in a certain light, but it was driving me nuts. I purchased this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006CQWCUM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and it worked perfectly! Obviously this may not work for others and I'm not responsible for what it may or may not do to your watch. I just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## rw93 (Apr 15, 2018)

Quahogger said:


> To whomever suggested the ink eraser, thank you! I had a small mark on the ceramic bezel of my PO that was barely noticeable and only in a certain light, but it was driving me nuts. I purchased this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006CQWCUM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and it worked perfectly! Obviously this may not work for others and I'm not responsible for what it may or may not do to your watch. I just wanted to share my experience.


This contains silica which is essentially a stone. Won't the grit damage the bezel more? Would love to see before and after pics if you have


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got my preloved PO, cleaned and polished the case and just removed the 2 "scratches" on the ceramic bezel....as others have notes, these "scratchez" are more often than not residue left from the contact with something, not an actual scratch...

So 30 seconds with my Mr Clean magic eraser, and bingo....gone


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser..., unbelievable! Guess I have to get these out from under the sinks and add to my watch kits!


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Dr.Tautology said:


> Archer,
> 
> Thank you! That's some quality sleuthing.
> 
> I did a little more digging and think your guess that Cratex is the supplier might be right on point. I was able to find SKU Q046 in fine grit. It was only a few dollars so I went ahead and ordered one. I'll report back.


(small update)

For those interested, there's a holder for the cratex bit : look for Cretacolor 43002 /lead holder.

The 516W000543 is a rebranded Cretacolor, plus the cratex bit (516W000666).


----------



## AnonymousGuy (May 29, 2011)

Dropping a warning here: don't use the Cratex eraser on polished ceramic (like the speedy side of the moon)...it will leave micro scratches in it and I ended up having to use diamond polishing compound (3 micron) to buff it back to mirror finish. It's great for getting metal residue out of the "brushed" finish ceramic sections on the case. 

Cratex Q3802-F is a rectangular block that you can hold in your hand and don't need a holder pencil thing. My guess is it's some sort of carbide powder in a hard rubber.


----------

